# Rocket Appartamento boiler pressure at zero , doesn't want to heat up!



## GengisKhan

Hello

Hoping someone might be able to help.

My machine is turning on but I've got zero on the boiler pressure gauge and no hot water or steam coming out of the wands. I've unplugged etc and turned it all back on, but the sound it usually makes at this point with the boiler coming up and a bit of a clanky noise isn't there. When I pull the lever water does come out of the group head though. It's on a wifi timer so this morning it had been on for a good 45mins or so before I checked. Any one have an idea of what it might be?

Its coming up to 4 years old and it was bought from Bella Barista. I'll give them a call as well but wondered if anyone as had something similar?

thanks in advance


----------



## BlackCatCoffee

Could be a number of things. Given you are not hearing a click (likely the pstat) there is probably a failure there or before it somewhere.

If you are handy with a multimeter it won't be too difficult to diagnose. If you do not know where to start I would farm it out to someone like Bella Barista.

David


----------



## GengisKhan

Thanks for the reply having done a quick google ,it looks the thing to start with is resetting the high limit switch. I'll try that then look into the pstat replacement.


----------



## GengisKhan

GengisKhan said:


> Thanks for the reply having done a quick google ,it looks the thing to start with is resetting the high limit switch. I'll try that then look into the pstat replacement.


 So resetting the limit switch didn't work and not getting anything from BB.

Has anyone ever used these guys: https://espressoclinic.com/


----------



## funinacup

How old is the machine? If more than about a year old it's likely the relay for the heating element has gone. You'll either need a new board or have the relay replaced which is 5 minutes of work with a soldering iron if you know someone with the skills.

There's an updated wiring guide for the pressurestat that was released to dealerships so whoever you bought it from should be able to supply this info and extra pieces required as they will definitely have experienced this on machines sold over the last few years.


----------



## GengisKhan

funinacup said:


> How old is the machine? If more than about a year old it's likely the relay for the heating element has gone. You'll either need a new board or have the relay replaced which is 5 minutes of work with a soldering iron if you know someone with the skills.
> 
> There's an updated wiring guide for the pressurestat that was released to dealerships so whoever you bought it from should be able to supply this info and extra pieces required as they will definitely have experienced this on machines sold over the last few years.


 It's coming up to 4 years old now. In the end I took it to the espresso clinic place and they've said its the circuit board, apparently quite a common issue with the earlier Rocket Appartamento models. He had another one with the same issue so had already ordered some boards. The delivery is taking slightly longer than expected though so still waiting for it to be fixed.


----------



## Bigbrownbear

Good luck with it. Keep us posted!


----------



## GengisKhan

Bigbrownbear said:


> Good luck with it. Keep us posted!


 Thanks mate, the part is in now so should be able to pick it up today.


----------



## GengisKhan

Just to update machine was picked up today from https://espressoclinic.com/. The parts where replaced and it's working perfectly now. Nice guy running it so if in London would defo recommend. He had various machines in his workshop (Lelit/profitec etc) in for repair as well.


----------



## P1Fanatic

Good to know as had not heard of them before.


----------



## Bigbrownbear

Coffee Time!!☕🚀


----------



## GengisKhan

Bigbrownbear said:


> Coffee Time!!☕🚀


 I've pretty much been over dosing on coffee since getting her back! lol


----------



## Mandalorian1310

I have the same problem and hoping these guys can help me out as I do not have a clue what I am doing - how much did they charge you out of interest?


----------



## Mandalorian1310

GengisKhan said:


> Just to update machine was picked up today from https://espressoclinic.com/. The parts where replaced and it's working perfectly now. Nice guy running it so if in London would defo recommend. He had various machines in his workshop (Lelit/profitec etc) in for repair as well.


 I have the same problem and hoping these guys can help me out as I do not have a clue what I am doing! Gengis, how much did they charge you out of interest?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

If the pressure is at 0, that means the machine is not heating up, at all.

isnthe machine actually turning on? Is the water level sensor working ok?


----------



## Mandalorian1310

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If the pressure is at 0, that means the machine is not heating up, at all.
> 
> isnthe machine actually turning on? Is the water level sensor working ok?


 Yes, the machine is on, green light on, weather dispenses from the group head but its cold, nothing comes out of the steam wand or the hot water valve though


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Check the pressure stat. It's either dead, defective or needs to be adjusted.


----------



## GengisKhan

Mandalorian1310 said:


> I have the same problem and hoping these guys can help me out as I do not have a clue what I am doing! Gengis, how much did they charge you out of interest?


 Hey mate, it was £146.40, for the part and labour. Reset the limit switch first though its really easy to do


----------



## GengisKhan

Mandalorian1310 said:


> I have the same problem and hoping these guys can help me out as I do not have a clue what I am doing! Gengis, how much did they charge you out of interest?


 Forgot to ask, did you get it repaired in the end?


----------

